# aimer / aimer bien (qqch)



## Ma Avila

Hello everyone,
just a litttle question.  What is the difference between

-J'aime bien voir le paysage
and
-J'aime voir le paysage-

does "bien" has to be there or does it change the meaning?

Thanks

*Moderator note:* This thread is about usage with inanimates.  If you wish to discuss usage with people (romantic or otherwise), please see  je t'aime / je t'aime bien.


----------



## mando_ally

j'aime bien voir le paysage - I like to see the countryside
j'aime voir le paysage - I love to see the countryside


J'aime - I love
J'aime bien - I like


----------



## risou14

No, that doesn't change the meaning. "J'aime bien voir le paysage" sounds more like a spoken sentence. To me, that's the only difference.


----------



## Micia93

I agree with Mando Ally
there is a difference between "j'aime bien voir le paysage" and "j'aime voir le paysage"
it's not a problem of spoken or written language


----------



## awoof

I think in this context it's a difference between I like and I really like - the "bien" put in for emphasis


----------



## can_tante

Sorry Awoof, but "bien" here is not for emphasis, but quite on the contrary, it reduces the intensity of the verb.

You can use beaucoup for emphasis, J'aime beaucoup ....


----------



## Micia93

"I like seeing the landscape" => j'aime bien voir le paysage
"I really like seeing the landscape" => j'aime voir le paysage
"I love seing the landscape" (if it ever exists) => j'adore voir le paysage


----------



## kervarker

Bonjour,

[...]

En parlant des objets, de ce qu'on aime faire, etc : "j'aime" pour "I like" et "I love" - on peut préciser "j'aime bien / j'aime beaucoup / j'aime énormément". "J'adore" a souvent un sens un peu emphatique, exagéré, comme ce que vous dites pour "I adore" - "trop bien ta petite robe, j'adore !"


----------



## t k

Bonjour.
I, less than a year into French, have not seen questions with "*aimer bien*".
For example, is "Est-ce que vous *aimeriez bien* les plats ?" possible?
Does it sound different from "Est-ce que vous *aimeriez* les plats ?"?
Merci.  --- tk


----------



## snarkhunter

Hello,

"aimer" is more a _yes/no_ way of putting things (_I like/I do not like_), whereas "aimer bien" adds a bit of subtlety and nuance ("j'aime bien" = _I quite like_).


----------



## Chimel

t k said:


> For example, is "Est-ce que vous *aimeriez bien* les plats ?" possible?
> Does it sound different from "Est-ce que vous *aimeriez* les plats ?"?


Your two examples are in the conditional (aimeriez), which makes them a bit odd-sounding (you would rather expect a verb: est-ce que vous aimeriez (bien) visiter la ville?

Take the present tense, to begin with: "Est-ce que vous aimez (bien) les champignons?" There is a little nuance, as explained above, but the difference is not that big in this case.


----------



## kachibi

*Il aime bien le football*

I know the meaning of the above sentence is "I like playing football."

But what is the function of "bien" in it?


----------



## sound shift

It means "*He *(not "I") likes football _very much_." It doesn't necessarily mean he likes *playing* it.


----------



## Maître Capello

Since there are two verbs in English (_like / love_) but only one in French (_aimer_), we typically say _aimer bien_ to mean _like_ rather than _love_. In other words, I would just leave out the _bien_ in the English translation:

_Il *aime bien* le football_ = He *likes* football/soccer.


----------



## kachibi

But does "bien" mean "very", as said by soundshift? After all, "very like" can exist. It does not necessarily mean "love", in English.


----------



## Chimel

No, _bien_ rather has a mitigation function. For "very like", you would rather say _beaucoup_. The gradation is: il aime bien le football / il aime beaucoup le football /  il adore le football (for instance, there are other possibilities to express this idea)


----------



## kachibi

Thanks.

il aime bien le football / il aime beaucoup le football / il adore le football.

Then where should "il aime le football" be inserted to in the above?


----------



## Chimel

Interesting question ! And not easy to answer...

When applied to things, I would put it between_ il aime bien_ and _il aime beaucoup_.


----------



## Hatti

What difference does _bien_ make in "J'aimerais bien faire..."? For example:

J'aimerais bien parler votre langue comme vous parlez la mienne !
J'aimerais parler votre langue comme vous parlez la mienne !


----------



## Jack the Tipper

It merely adds emphasis.


----------



## adnxs

The dictionary, however, says that both j'aimerais bien faire... and j'aimerais faire... mean I would like to do...
It doesn't say anything about there being emphasis in the former.


----------



## Micia93

"j'aimerais bien faire" => I would potentially  like to do this, if it evers happens !
"j'aimerais faire" => I'd like to do this (it's adream)
this is how I feel it though!


----------



## AH92

So the omission of _bien_ indicates that the speaker feels his wish is unlikely to be fulfilled?


----------



## Micia93

to me, yes, more or less anyway


----------



## AH92

B: "Agis de telle sorte que tu puisses vouloir à tout instant que la maxime de tes actes se transforme en loi universelle !"

A: Mais, est-ce que nos chers auditeurs comprendront cela ? Pourriez-vous peut-être formuler votre thèse d'une manière un peu plus moderne ?

B: J'ai cherché la connaissance, et non point de jolies formulations. Mais je veux bien vous aider quand même : voyez-vous, parfois j'aimerais bien jeter ceux qui me volent mon temps avec des questions stupides en bas de cet escalier tridimensionnel.

Since _bien_ is present, _j'aimerais bien jeter ceux qui..._ indicates that the speaker feels his wish will probably be fulfilled, right?


----------



## Micia93

probably, potentially. : his wish could be fulfilled _if he would have the opportunity_


----------



## AH92

I see. So if he had omitted _bien_ and said instead _voyez-vous, parfois j'aimerais jeter ceux qui me volent mon temps avec des questions stupides en bas de cet escalier tridimensionnel_, it would have meant that he did *not* think he would get the opportunity to throw those who steal his time with stupid questions?


----------



## Locape

Pour moi, pour cet exemple précis, étant donné qu'il n'a pas vraiment l'intention de jeter quelqu'un dans un escalier, utiliser 'bien' montre qu'il ne prend pas cela au sérieux, que cette situation l'énerve, mais que c'est un fantasme, comme quand on dit 'je lui torderais bien le cou à celui-là !'. On peut sourire en entendant ces propos, mais si on omet 'bien', cela devient un propos sérieux et on ne sait plus trop si la personne plaisante.


----------



## Micia93

D'accord avec toi Locape, le "bien" atténue l'intention. Mais même, sans le "bien", cela reste un souhait éventuel.


----------



## Itisi

J'aimerais bien = I would rather/quite like to


----------

